# Need an extreme weight loss plan



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

So I want to lose weight as much as I can in the upcoming next 3 weeks,does anyone know any extreme diet and exercise plan?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, no carbs. And walk a lot, an hour a day.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

You could maybe lose 7.5-10lbs of fat with a protein sparing modified fast in 3 weeks, if you are insane enough that's the best way to rapidly lose fat afaik, but it isn't advised.

This isn't a very good idea though, I have to say that, but if you are going to do it you might as well do a PSMF and do it as safely as possible. What is it for?


----------



## Hopesfall (Dec 24, 2012)

only 3 weeks sounds rough. Im assuming you mean body fat and not necessarily weight? Just make sure if you really go on a 3 week diet surge, you stay hydrated. Try not to drink fluids that have excess sugary calories. water is always best. I had a friend who went on a diet tribe but didn't stay hydrated enough and fainted 2 weeks into it.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

I need to lose weight because I'm travelling in 3 weeks and need to lose some fat,anymore advices?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Best way to lose weight is slowly. If you can only maintain conditions that are ideal for losing weight for a couple of weeks, there's no way you're going to be able to keep the weight off even if you lose some. You'll only end up frustrating yourself when all the weight comes back as soon as you reach your goal.

I'm kinda lucky that my weight just fluctuates and I go through phases where I just don't get as hungry on a daily basis. So I'll go through a period of a month where I'll lose weight without trying. I never seem to go above a certain weight.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I think what you eat, what you put into your body is as important (maybe even more so) than how you work out. It's best for men not to go under 1,800 calories a day, for women it's 1,200. You risk losing muscle if you do, unless you're really piling on protein and working out. I'm doing 1,500 a day lol, because I'm trying to lose weight for a vacation, but I have six weeks left of the nine weeks I gave myself to lose weight and gain muscle, and I'm not sure how I'm going to do that. Three weeks is not very long. I'm trying to stay under 10g of fat a day (though that's hard, I go over a little bit sometimes) and I'm watching the sugars also (absolutely no junk food, no sodas, no fruit).

I'm working out at least an hour a day, usually more than that. Right now I'm doing 1.3 miles on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical, swimming laps and doing crunches. Every single day. And my distance is going up, the number of laps and crunches I'm doing is going up. I'm also weight training every other day.

I'm losing weight but I have more to lose than I initially thought I did lol. I need to lose about 38 pounds to get within the normal bmi for my height.

I would be careful not to try to lose too much too fast. If you starve yourself, you can lose a lot of weight very quickly but it will more than likely come back. I would try to hang on to as much lean muscle as you can. Lean muscle burns calories quickly. Your metabolism will increase with more muscle.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> I think what you eat, what you put into your body is as important (maybe even more so) than how you work out. It's best for men not to go under 1,800 calories a day, for women it's 1,200. You risk losing muscle if you do, unless you're really piling on protein and working out. I'm doing 1,500 a day lol, because I'm trying to lose weight for a vacation, but I have six weeks left of the nine weeks I gave myself to lose weight and gain muscle, and I'm not sure how I'm going to do that. Three weeks is not very long. I'm trying to stay under 10g of fat a day (though that's hard, I go over a little bit sometimes) and I'm watching the sugars also (absolutely no junk food, no sodas, no fruit).
> 
> I'm working out at least an hour a day, usually more than that. Right now I'm doing 1.3 miles on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical, swimming laps and doing crunches. Every single day. And my distance is going up, the number of laps and crunches I'm doing is going up. I'm also weight training every other day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice!I can go 700-800 calories a day and still workout.


----------



## MichaelUk91 (May 24, 2016)

Don't listen to this, anyway this is my first post and exercise/healthy eating has helped me get through extreme anxiety and depression, even though im still going through it it gives me something to do as I have no friends, anyway

Work out your bmr (metabolism, how many calories you'll burn daily doing absolutely nothing) with a bmr calculator,( http://www.myfitnesspal.com/tools/bmr-calculator ) then work out how many other calories you'll burn through weight training, cardio and any other daily activities you perform, ( http://www.myfitnesspal.com/exercise/lookup ) add them together and you'll get your Total daily energy expenditure (TDEE) then eat 500 calories less per day to lose 1 pound or 1000 less to lose two (per week),

I would go onto youtube and learn various weight lifting exercises, you could also do cardio to speed up the process, you're not going to lose much weight in 3 weeks, it takes time, you only way you could is lipto suction which unless you're morbidly obese I would not advise, 90% of weight loss is diet, you can lose weight with-out doing any exercise, when im cutting i'll eat oats for breakfast with a protein shake, scrambled eggs on toast for lunch, snack on apples or ham in the day and eat either tuna steaks or chicken breast with sweet potato and mixed vegetables (sometimes with gravy if it fits into my calories) drinking green tea can help, fish oil and multi vitamins are good, take waist measurements, weigh yourself, count calories PRECISELY, drink as much water as you can, if i think of anything else i'll let you know lol


----------



## MichaelUk91 (May 24, 2016)

don't listen to the no carb bit is what i meant and don't be so silly to even think about eating 7/800 calories a day, its very unhealthy and you will lose a lot of muscle, fat loss is a process which takes time, nothings going to happen in 3 weeks


----------



## Nspire (May 23, 2016)

MichaelUk91 said:


> don't listen to the no carb bit is what i meant and don't be so silly to even think about eating 7/800 calories a day, its very unhealthy and you will lose a lot of muscle, fat loss is a process which takes time, nothings going to happen in 3 weeks


You're absolutely right, but ironically the thread was posted exactly three weeks ago lol.


----------



## MichaelUk91 (May 24, 2016)

hahaha, oh well hopefully this will help someone out lol


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

MichaelUk91 said:


> Don't listen to this, anyway this is my first post and exercise/healthy eating has helped me get through extreme anxiety and depression, even though im still going through it it gives me something to do as I have no friends, anyway
> 
> Work out your bmr (metabolism, how many calories you'll burn daily doing absolutely nothing) with a bmr calculator,( http://www.myfitnesspal.com/tools/bmr-calculator ) then work out how many other calories you'll burn through weight training, cardio and any other daily activities you perform, ( http://www.myfitnesspal.com/exercise/lookup ) add them together and you'll get your Total daily energy expenditure (TDEE) then eat 500 calories less per day to lose 1 pound or 1000 less to lose two (per week),
> 
> I would go onto youtube and learn various weight lifting exercises, you could also do cardio to speed up the process, you're not going to lose much weight in 3 weeks, it takes time, you only way you could is lipto suction which unless you're morbidly obese I would not advise, 90% of weight loss is diet, you can lose weight with-out doing any exercise, when im cutting i'll eat oats for breakfast with a protein shake, scrambled eggs on toast for lunch, snack on apples or ham in the day and eat either tuna steaks or chicken breast with sweet potato and mixed vegetables (sometimes with gravy if it fits into my calories) drinking green tea can help, fish oil and multi vitamins are good, take waist measurements, weigh yourself, count calories PRECISELY, drink as much water as you can, if i think of anything else i'll let you know lol


Thanks mate!


----------



## MichaelUk91 (May 24, 2016)

go onto bodybuilding.com forums, very similar to this site actually you will learn alot if you want to and get in any shape you desire, just takes persistence and hard work but it's something positive to work on


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Try this - pre surgery diet for fa.. sorry, overweight people. Apparently contains all the correct nutrients etc but isnt recommended for more than a week.

I tried it when I was fa.. sorry, overweight, and i lost nearly a stone, put it all back on the next week tho. Not too bad to stick to actually, strange how the body gets to deal with cravings etc, and I got to love grapefruits !!

http://thislittlepiggylovesfood.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/the-how-to-lose-stone-in-one-week-diet.html

Of course, the only proper way is changing lifestyle bit by bit overtime, and then keep it off.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

Eat a diet of only fruit


----------



## Fatima Javaid (May 15, 2019)

*weight loss*

thanks for sharing such a great article for weight loss.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Took out a months membership at the local gym, hopefully can keep disiplined & motivated & lose 5 or 10 lb & get a little more buffed, currently 195lb which isn't a bad starting point considering my highest point was 210lb a few years ago, if I even got a bit fitter & stronger at my current weight I'd be happy, plan to do at least 3 days a week, hopefully 5, I'm currently doing 1hour 20mins per session 40minutes cardio the rest weights/bodyweight exercises.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nothing beats no carb for weight loss, having every and feeling satiated. The only downside is that stuidies have shown a decrease in sex drive with a high fat diet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Best way to lose weight is slowly. If you can only maintain conditions that are ideal for losing weight for a couple of weeks, there's no way you're going to be able to keep the weight off even if you lose some. You'll only end up frustrating yourself when all the weight comes back as soon as you reach your goal.
> 
> I'm kinda lucky that my weight just fluctuates and I go through phases where I just don't get as hungry on a daily basis. So I'll go through a period of a month where I'll lose weight without trying. I never seem to go above a certain weight.


 Still the same opinion. Trying to lose 30 pounds (or whatever it is) in a short time span is a bad idea. It's kinda like jumping in ice water. Such a rapid change is something your body isn't gonna like.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Still the same opinion. Trying to lose 30 pounds (or whatever it is) in a short time span is a bad idea. It's kinda like jumping in ice water. Such a rapid change is something your body isn't gonna like.


Agreed. I lost a lot of weight about five or so years ago. Once I got going, it was hard for me to stop. I pushed myself harder and harder, until my body finally had enough. I ended up with a women's health issue for years because my body was overstressed and too thin.

It would have been better to go slowly the first time. I've gained back weight since the initial loss, and I look perfectly fine at a heavier weight with more muscle.


----------

